# 2 Circa 1850s engines found 5 miles of the Jersey Shore



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

Really interesting info here....



http://articles.philly.com/2013-02-18/news/37146111_1_engines-wheels-new-jersey-museum


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool story, for sure.

We've had other discussions on these here in the forum. In Big Ed's "Jersey" thread, maybe???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

When will they haul the o'l girls up and make them shine???


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The show Deep Sea Detectives that used to be on the History Channel did an episode about these locomotives several years ago. They highlighted various researchers who've been trying to understand some of the unique and previously unknown design features of those locomotives.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

5 minutes no problem.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

This is one of those stories that are so interesting they never really die! I remmember reading about this pair back a long time ago. Must have been a slow day on the news net?


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Locomotives never really die, they wait and watch, until one day they get fired up again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Cool story, for sure.
> 
> We've had other discussions on these here in the forum. In Big Ed's "Jersey" thread, maybe???
> 
> ...



A little on them starting at post number 174 here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3808


New Jersey full of surprises. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It was news to me; thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> It was news to me; thanks!


Check it out sjm,

hE4IbZj5JS4&NR=1

How do you like that I learn how to embed and it won't play, but there is a link to go to it on YouTube.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed , pretty cool. The spokes look awsome. That trai n will clean up well, let us at it!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Nothing a little EvapoRust can't fix!


----------



## Bill Bernstein (Dec 30, 2013)

*air craft mech*

I think they will be down there for eons to come......


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Piscataqua River has an engine in the mud. It was relocated by a salvage team relocating the Albacore. They coudn't get enough money to raise it. 

The old article


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

I remember seeing that History Channel episode on these locos.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I just discovered this TV episode about the sunken trains is back up on Hulu.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/313314

These tend to only be available for a short period, so watch it quick if you're interested!


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

This is really cool! 164 years old locos steaming across the bottom...


----------

